# Peachtree Box Joint jigs 50% off



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried these, the price looks good if it is a good product ????


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Yea, I'm wondering myself??*


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

It is a very good product,Its heavy which I like and doesn't tend to slide around a lot once clamped and the brass bars and bit are a very nice addition to the piece itself without having to pay extra for it.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the crowd that may have missed yesterdays post.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Won't be this price much longer better hurry if your gonna get in on this great pricing


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You sold me on it Tommy! Purchased all three sizes. Thanks!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I did,Tommy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Tom

I was thinking of getting one how about a snapshot of yours and how you set it up on the router table and a snapshot of what you made with it...

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words.


=



Tommyt654 said:


> Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I did,Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Bob, Would love to but we are in the process of closing and moving into a new home,perhaps after we get settled in I can dig them out after the shop gets put up. Might be a month or more as the pad has yet to be poured for the 25 x 30 slab, but I'll work on it. Most if not all of the boxes I have made are either at the girls or gifted to others ,perhaps I can look around in some old files on the pc later on after we get in. My laptop doesn't have those old files on it.But not to worry I'll post as soon as we get settled in,But you should go ahead an get one before they pull the discount, afterall you can prolly make something with yours long before I'll get my shop up an runnin again and you are the resident expert from what I gather about these types of jigs, Since you seem to have the others perhaps you can do a comparison of the 3 for everyone here after you get yours,Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom

Ok thanks, but look forward to seeing it, I want to get the 1/2" one and rework, so it will do 3/4" and 1" box joints.
So you can see I can't use the ones I have..without wiping out the ones I have.

But I have been thinking of a way to have one fixture board and the guide rails for all the sizes, 1/4" to 1 1/2" with a quick snap in and screw in type guide rails to save the over all price of having one for each size..  a simple rabbit should do the trick on the guide rails I think..still playing with that..


========



Tommyt654 said:


> Hey Bob, Would love to but we are in the process of closing and moving into a new home,perhaps after we get settled in I can dig them out after the shop gets put up. Might be a month or more as the pad has yet to be poured for the 25 x 30 slab, but I'll work on it. Most if not all of the boxes I have made are either at the girls or gifted to others ,perhaps I can look around in some old files on the pc later on after we get in. My laptop doesn't have those old files on it.But not to worry I'll post as soon as we get settled in,But you should go ahead an get one before they pull the discount, afterall you can prolly make something with yours long before I'll get my shop up an runnin again and you are the resident expert from what I gather about these types of jigs, Since you seem to have the others perhaps you can do a comparison of the 3 for everyone here after you get yours,Thanks


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Back from packin,Hey Bob ,I would think a dado would be a better alternative once you get into that size don't ya think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom

The fixture board comes with the slot ( blind dado slot) in place it would just take a guide rail to just drop in the slot, a quick pass by the bit on the router table on both sides of the guide rail to make it just right for a press in fit in the fixture board.
With 2 or 3 small flat screws from the bottom side of the fixture board to lock the guide rail down in place, with the power of joint.

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Back from packin,Hey Bob ,I would think a dado would be a better alternative once you get into that size don't ya think?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tommyt654 said:


> Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I did,Tommy


Thanks, can't wait till they come in and give them a spin!!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OP talk of an included upspiral bit. Are these solid carbide? I didn't notice it actually saying so. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Tom
> 
> The fixture board comes with the slot ( blind dado slot) in place it would just take a guide rail to just drop in the slot, a quick pass by the bit on the router table on both sides of the guide rail to make it just right for a press in fit in the fixture board.
> With 2 or 3 small flat screws from the bottom side of the fixture board to lock the guide rail down in place, with the power of joint.
> ...


Dang its hot today, Yeh I can see where your coming from,guess that would work, let us know how it goes as far as stability, the press fit should be tight enough,just a few raps with a rubber mallet to knock them in and a coupla screws,Good idea,Why didn't I think of that,but then again you are the jigmeister


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peter, I have a call into Peachtree regarding your question and am awaiting a call. However I did speak to a rep about possibly getting us a discount as a whole for us here at RF and we'll see how that goes. Plus they ship globally, a plus for you if needed. So bear with me and I'll report back on the bit steel as soon as I hear about it. However I'd suspect that since these originally sold for around $50-70 a piece it would be carbide bit vs HSS. But then again I have been known to be wrong


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mines will be in Monday, according to UPS Tracking!


----------



## sead0nkey (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I ordered one of each.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Well I got my three sets in. Don't know about the bits, they don't say anything like HSS or any kinda markings of what they are made of. But for the price, I can't see them sending solid carbide bits? They don't look carbide tipped. AND, wasn't I suppose to get a brass spacer for each size? Only the 1/2 inch came with a spacer??? I tried calling them, but Georgia is one hour a head of me, so they closed for the day. But the booklet says, in their list of contents, for each kit, "1 each brass set-up bar". And I'm sure the 1/4" kit must use a 1/4" spacer, and the 3/8" kit would be a 3/8" spacer? Not using the 1/2" for all three. 

Well anyway, I've got some 1/4" and 3/8" steel key stock I can cut to length, and use for now. But I'll get them to send them to me! Also short a bag of screws to put the 1/4" right angle fence together. Those I'm sure I have a few hundred of. LOL*


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure after you call they'll send the the brass bars out. I'm including pics of 3 sets of bits, Tell me which ones are HSS and which are carbide. I can tell that 3 say made in China HSS and are Harbor Freight and the others are MLCS Carbide.Other than the length and gullets size it would be nearly impossible to tell.You would be surprised to find that Freud and other co's sell carbide bits as low as $15-$20 a piece


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, I got a hold of them today and they are sending me the 2 spacers. And the bits, I don't know. I work for a company that cells metal cutting bits (end mills), and I help inventory them sometimes, and unless they are marked, or tipped, I can't tell what they are. Those ones on the left, in your pics, look just like the ones I got with my kits. They have that second wave look going up the flutes.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Those are the HSS, but without the added length they are identical other than the tip, prolly HSS, but they'll work fine, these have in the past as well as the carbide. I know thery look like new considering they both have made about the same amount of joints. But I do use the carbide on Maple and Walnut when I can afford too


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's no big deal but you can use the grind test but most don't want to grind on a new router bit, sometimes you can use the ring test,the HSS will have a higher ring just like drill bits..carb, ones will have a dull ring to them..but don't drop the carb.bits for the ring test on the floor ,on a metal bar on the work bench works well for that job..

The HSS bits will need a cool down time after a pass or two, if they true blue they are trash..  just like drill bits...

=====

But if they work that's good I think, just will not last as long..


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Took the 1/4" Peachtree box joint for a spin!*

Ok, all of these are rude and crude, just some test cuts on little scraps of plywood. So no way are they perfect, but I sure did get a feel for my new jig, and got better as I went along. Very VERY easy to set up and do. 

This first pic is just a small couple of pieces of wood I had laying around in my scrap pile. Cut the box joints on them just as they were.









My second try I actually made a box, or square, I should say. no prep, just cut 4 sides close in size and went at it. Again very easy. Being I used ply and worked fast, I did have a lot of tear-out and some "teeth" were partially ripped out. I wasn't going after beauty, just want to see how easy it really was. And it's EASY. And only after one fine tuning of the distance between the bit and the guide, on my original joint (pic 1) I have 4 snug fitting joints that make this square. 









This last piece, I just went for a good clean, tear-out free half a joint. I used a 1/8th scrape in front of my 3/8 piece. Came out crisp and clean! No tear out what so ever!









That was some fun! Can't wait to actually make something! And the options on what to make just opened up for me with this new tool. Today my time was limited, but I was just itchin' to take her for a spin! It's everything Tommy indicated, and then some! Thanks Tommy for the heads up! :yes2:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup They are fun, On that tearout issue, try to back up the cut with another piece of wood, helps to prevent that 90% of the time, Enjoy your new toy and make a few boxes to post pics of when you get a chance,Tommy


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, that's what I did on that last piece. I used a piece of 1/8th in front of my 3/8th piece. Came out crisp and clean, no tear out at all. 

Thanks again, and will do (post more pics of boxes) when I get the chance.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Recieved my 1/4 and 3/8th brass keys today from Peachtree, as promised!


----------



## sead0nkey (May 18, 2011)

Just got around to using this on a rookie project, it took me three times to get it right. The first try was my first box cut ever, the result was something that looked like a stair case. The second was much better, bit was not high enough though. My advice for anyone is to test a few cuts on scrap.


----------

